# BX 1870 vs. BX 2370



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

Well Guys,

I am faced with the decision between the BX 1870 and the BX 2370. I want plenty of power for blowing wet heavy snow, but still want a manuverable machine around buildings and when cutting grass around trees and in tight spots. Will I notice a difference in power blowing snow and in manuverability between the 2 models? Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## Bergy (Dec 26, 2013)

I am also considering the BX 2670.

Also, anyone hear of changes to the models. I heard they are changing the ROPS and the foot area on the BX series? Any details?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't go any less than the BX 2670. I just got one early this winter, and frankly, by the time you account for all the power loss to run the hydrostat trans, what's left for the blower is a disappointment to me.

A gear drive trans would rob a lot less power, but it seems most manufacturers are going hydro instead of performance.


----------



## GPOKC (Mar 8, 2014)

L3200 DT that's what I would suggest for overall performance. More money but you can do do much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## piglett (Apr 20, 2014)

thirdroc17 said:


> I wouldn't go any less than the BX 2670. I just got one early this winter, and frankly, by the time you account for all the power loss to run the hydrostat trans, what's left for the blower is a disappointment to me.
> 
> A gear drive trans would rob a lot less power, but it seems most manufacturers are going hydro instead of performance.



my understanding is most new tractors are built rather well 

that is all but the HST trans

i'm not sure why people go for them

i don't see any real advantage over a gear drive (which is what my old international has)


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't like the HSTs either. Inconsistent speed, constant need to foot the pedal, power robbing, etc. Plus, using the reverse is a difficult movement for me. I would much rather have gear drive, but on the smaller tractors, the stupid HSTs are the only thing available, regardless of brand. In fact, of the three brands I have close by, the only difference was color, they all had identical drives laid out the identical way.


----------



## piglett (Apr 20, 2014)

thirdroc17 said:


> I don't like the HSTs either. Inconsistent speed, constant need to foot the pedal, power robbing, etc. Plus, using the reverse is a difficult movement for me. I would much rather have gear drive, but on the smaller tractors, the stupid HSTs are the only thing available, regardless of brand. In fact, of the three brands I have close by, the only difference was color, they all had identical drives laid out the identical way.


well yes i have not seen many in the past few years

i did see little one at HomeDepot last week

if i recall it was an 18 horse with a 38" cut mower deck

only rear wheel drive not 4x4 

but it was the cheapest one they had

i think i would take such a tractor over a bit larger one with hst

i don't cut grass i let the chickens eat it

saves me time & they get a full crop out of it )


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a B2100 HST, which I purchased used. BIG MISTAKE!!!! I put 20 minutes on it one day and was finish mowing another day. About 30 minutes into finish mowing, The tractor suddenly started slowing down and it was so fast, I barely had enough time to shove the clutch petal in to keep it from stalling out. Black smoke chugged out the exhaust. I let it sit and cool down, Checked the trans fluid and tried moving it off the field to the shed. I had to rock the drive pedal back and forth to get it to move. I was able to slowly drive back to the shed. When this happened, If I pushed the petal to back-up, The petal would pull away from my foot. All I know is you had better been ready to back-up when this took place! It would just take off in reverse. Any ideas as to what happened? To this day, It barely moves in forward. Reverse is fairly strong...


----------

